
Google’s AlphaGo AI will play Go against humanity’s best player - YeGoblynQueenne
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/06/google-deepmind-alphago-ke-jie-match-details/
======
arimorcos
Not according to Demis Hassabis:
[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712)

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
It was announced by an executive member of the International Go Federation and
reported by Xinhua. Hardly an internet rumour!

